# Please help! Did anyone go to Brightwells Leominster sale April??



## Corona (15 July 2012)

After having agreed I would buy back my first pony if his owners ever decided to sell (I sold him about 7 years ago) I have just seen he was sent to Leominster sale in April :-( I am absolutley beside myself and heartbroken, I would have paid them what they wanted so he could live out his days with me. Maybe they lost my number, who knows. Did anyone go, or does anyone know how I may contact whoever bought him, would brightwells help me?? I am desperate to know how he is, he's 15 now and he's a 14.1 bay gelding called Rioja Dream, owned by a Mrs. Baker. 

I know this should be in lost/stolen (i think) and I apologise profusely and accept my telling off, but please have empathy when someone wants as many people to see this as possible, as I'm in floods, I've been waiting to buy him back. 

Thanks for any help at all xxx


----------



## trottingon (15 July 2012)

Oh how awful for you! Sorry I can't help at all but i do hope you find him and come to some similar arrangement with the new owner!


----------



## Queenbee (15 July 2012)

Im so sorry, I can't help, but how awful for you. did he have a stable name that someone may recognise him by, do you have any pictures, someone may know who has him now and may at least be able to set your mind at ease, have you contacted the sales rooms, my local ones were very helpful with information and willing to pass on my details to a purchaser.


----------



## dotty1 (15 July 2012)

You could contact Brightwells and ask them to contact the new owner for you, you may be lucky and he has got a lovely home from the sale.  I don't think they will tell you who bought him though.
Leominster Sales isn't a horrible sale and its not just dealers that buy there.


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

Thank you both. Both myself and the girl I sold him too had both been clear with the owners that we would buy him back in a flash when they were ready to sell, she is in floods of tears too. I have emailed Brightwells and hopefully she will reply tomorrow, although I expect she wont give me any details of whoever bought him, but if she could pass on my details to them, that would be something. I just feel sick that my beloved first pony, family friend and rosette machine ended up at a sales.  

His stable name is Troy, he's a wh build, bay with no white, very cute. Will try and upload some pics as soon as possible. Thank you again, aware I'm probably very emotional and "wet" att he moment. xx


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

The girl I sold him too (before his new owners boughts him years ago) just text me and said she saw he was sold for £280. I feel sick to my stomach. Who would pay that but someone awful. This is horrific x


----------



## Queenbee (15 July 2012)

Corona said:



			The girl I sold him too (before his new owners boughts him years ago) just text me and said she saw he was sold for £280. I feel sick to my stomach. Who would pay that but someone awful. This is horrific x
		
Click to expand...

yeah, Im afraid I just saw that on their listings, you may get lucky and someone nice may have got hold of him, but you seem too clued up to not know the kind of people that purchase at that price   TBH, If it was the meat man, then the sales may tell you outright.


----------



## Racergirl (15 July 2012)

Hopefully it wasnt the MM who bought him, but dont forget - it takes two people to push a price up and it could just be that there wasnt any real interest... 


Fingers crossed hes out in a lovely field somewhere, getting fat


----------



## Kokopelli (15 July 2012)

I know a lot of people who buy ponies from leominster for next to no money for pleasure and they are lovely owners they just don't believe in paying more than a few hundred for a horse so don't give your hopes up. 

Get in contact with brightwells, we tracked a pony sold through the sales and they were extremely helpful.


----------



## Waterborn (15 July 2012)

I'm afraid you learn not to trust what people tell you, hope you're ok.  It would be good if you could upload the photos, try to be positive


----------



## MollyMoomin (15 July 2012)

No advice or anything to add, just wanted to say I really hope you get him back  x


----------



## joeanne (15 July 2012)

Also if you know the passport number, (or if he was chipped) you can ask the passport agency if they wouldn't mind passing your details onto the new owner.....or in the worst case they can at least tell you if he was euthenised.
Can you send messages to new owners on NED?


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

He has the two options of a life of luxury waiting for him when he was ready to retire, money no object, it just seems madness. I dont have great photo's on this laptop, but these are some..











































Thank you so much for kind words, I know I'm hysterical :-(


----------



## thatsmygirl (15 July 2012)

I'm so sorry and this is why I hate selling as I would also be so upset if this happened to one of mine. Let us know how u get on it would be nice to know


----------



## thatsmygirl (15 July 2012)

What a lovely pony, keep looking


----------



## Skyebald (15 July 2012)

As others have said he may have gone to a private home even at that price. I bought mine from leominster last summer and a few friends have sold theirs - all to private homes ... fingers crossed you get some good news


----------



## starryeyed (15 July 2012)

How awful for you, everything crossed you get him back safely or discover that he's gone to a lovely new home. Hope that brightwells can help you xxx


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

Thank you, frustrating as not much can be done on a Sunday. I'm praying the Brightwells lady emails me back tomorrow and we can call her. Hoping someone lovely perhaps just wanted a cheap pony, but I am a realist. Feel helpless, My poor wonderful little friend x


----------



## cally6008 (15 July 2012)

I've put a shout out on facebook for you, fingers crossed


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

Thank you so much Cally6008, much appreciated, anything to help x


----------



## vixen27 (15 July 2012)

Corona said:



			The girl I sold him too (before his new owners boughts him years ago) just text me and said she saw he was sold for £280. I feel sick to my stomach. Who would pay that but someone awful. This is horrific x
		
Click to expand...


I hope you find him, genuinely i do, i have been where you are now, luckily i found both my horses, but to say that about his price, is unfair darling, i get your upset and angry, but having bought one of my section A's for £42 from a horse sale, i can safely assure you, not all people who pay low amounts of money for a horse/pony is to quote you 'someone awful' & if it helps you any £280 is a lot of money for someone awful to pay for a pony/horse. 

Just hope you find him. & do not be offended by my comment.


----------



## 'S'teamed (15 July 2012)

I was at Leominster on the 20th April

I've looked back through my catalogue and whoever bought him wasn't one of the Dealers who stand in the Shute, I haven't marked My Catologue At 280, he isnt meat money TBH

He was cheap, but i did see people round him...regular Families, so hopefully he now has a nice home now.

Best Wishes


----------



## Queenbee (15 July 2012)

vixen27 said:



			I hope you find him, genuinely i do, i have been where you are now, luckily i found both my horses, but to say that about his price, is unfair darling, i get your upset and angry, but having bought one of my section A's for £42 from a horse sale, i can safely assure you, not all people who pay low amounts of money for a horse/pony is to quote you 'someone awful' & if it helps you any £280 is a lot of money for someone awful to pay for a pony/horse. 

Just hope you find him. & do not be offended by my comment.
		
Click to expand...

Vixen I think that what OP means is that whilst some people do manage to purchase ponies for a lower value at the sales, you have to have someone who is willing to bid for the pony and out bid the meatman.  Surely you recognise that OP was not saying all people who pay peanuts for a horse/pony are awful, she just recognises the reality that that value also falls within the bracket of what dealer (some unsavoury) and meat man would be spending.


----------



## Queenbee (15 July 2012)

'S'teamed said:



			I was at Leominster on the 20th April

I've looked back through my catalogue and whoever bought him wasn't one of the Dealers who stand in the Shute, I haven't marked My Catologue At 280, he isnt meat money TBH

He was cheap, but i did see people round him...regular Families, so hopefully he now has a nice home now.

Best Wishes
		
Click to expand...

well thats positive


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

I'm so sorry, I honestly didn't mean to offend anyone, I'm not even thinking like that at the moment. Just to me that is peanuts and the first thing it makes me think if someone buys a pony for £280 from a sale is horrid dealer/meatman. Thank you for that S'Teamed, praying a nice family bought him perhaps. xx


----------



## 'S'teamed (15 July 2012)

call the office tmro and ask to speak to Andrew Elliott

He is very helpfull


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 July 2012)

The buyer at a sale pays slightly more than the previous bidder.  £280 is more than meat money.  Many dealers buy as cheaply as they can and then sell the pony for as much as they can, only sending the pony to meat if they can't well it on for a decent profit in a short time.


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

Well that's some small comfort. Will ask to speak to Andrew Elliot tomorrow x


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (15 July 2012)

Corona, I really feel for you. I Googled his height, colour and the name Troy and this came up....


(Gelding) and (14.1hh) and (Bay) and (Dressage or Show Pony ...





www.horseandhound.co.uk/.../$multi$y3892$y3911$g2$j1$h13120...


25 Apr 2012 &#8211; Select. Add to shortlist. Fun all-rounder pc pony Troy is a bay 14.1HH 12 year-old gelding. Fantastic PC pony that has done everything; camps, ...

Could this be him? Maybe the seller was a bit slippery with his age? I clicked on the link but it wouldn't come up, perhaps another poster here might have a back copy of that weeks HH magazine with the phone number.


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

Oh Gala :-( that does sound like him. He must have been bought on the 20th and readvertised on the 25th, he deserves so much better then to be passed about, he's such a good sweet pony. He's not 12 he's 15 and probably ready for some take it easy time for the rest of his days. If anyone knows anyone subscribed or that keeps copies, please do ask about, and thanks again so much for people's help, it means a lot. xx


----------



## navaho (15 July 2012)

Not wanting to put a downer on it, but ive seen Turners bidding up to more than 280....so im not quite sure where the "its to high for the MM" has come from. On the other side of the coin not everything that Turners buys ends up being PTS, from all accounts his wife is a dealer & will pick out the good stuff to sell on. 
He's a lovely pony BTW & im sure someone will have seen that & bought him, such a shame people cant be more honest that you sell to.


----------



## StarlightMagic (15 July 2012)

http://www.equinetourismcommunity.com/index.php?/topic/8945-horsemart-all-rounder-horse-12-yrs-9-mths-141-hh-bay-oxfordshire/

Another ad to same pony, says they'd had him 5 years but people lie, also was advertised between 3-4000 x


----------



## Goldenstar (15 July 2012)

Corona I wish you luck in the your hunt I will check my H+H pile but think I will have chucked Aprils by now , I think you might be able to get back issues from H+H why don't you ring them and find out.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (15 July 2012)

Yes the dates fit between the sale at Leominster and the advert (I just checked). The age thingy is a bit questionable but it does sound as though it could be him. Absolutely everything crossed for you and I hope someone on here has the relevant magazine and can help. Might be worth contacting HH direct. xx


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (15 July 2012)

Astonsmummy...result!! I found another link to the ad, pony advertised in Bicester, but again sadly no contact details and ad archived.


----------



## StarlightMagic (15 July 2012)

gala said:



			Astonsmummy...result!! I found another link to the ad, pony advertised in Bicester, but again sadly no contact details and ad archived.
		
Click to expand...

Was the most I could find, every other ad expired


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

Yes the advert from 5th feb on horsemart is genuine, the people did own him for 5 years and he was a fantastic hunting pony for them who took care of their daughter. At this point, myself or the girl I sol him to, would have been only too happy to buy him back, regardless of price. It seems somehow then in April he ended up at Leominster and then 5 days later on h&h. So h&h looks like the next step to try and get a phone number, will try all I can tomorrow. So grateful for the support guys x


----------



## StarlightMagic (15 July 2012)

at least you know he was being sold as 12


----------



## JackJill (15 July 2012)

Wished I had seen this thread earlier, I keep every single copy of H&H but they are at my mums and I'm now home, I'm back there at 7.30 in morn to sort horses. Let me know if you want me to find the issue/advert. Fingers crossed you can find him. X


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

JackJill that would be super if you could!! me too x


----------



## 'S'teamed (15 July 2012)

astonsmummy said:



http://www.equinetourismcommunity.com/index.php?/topic/8945-horsemart-all-rounder-horse-12-yrs-9-mths-141-hh-bay-oxfordshire/

Another ad to same pony, says they'd had him 5 years but people lie, also was advertised between 3-4000 x
		
Click to expand...

that Ad is dated february 2012...before he went to leominster


----------



## 'S'teamed (15 July 2012)

navaho said:



			Not wanting to put a downer on it, but ive seen Turners bidding up to more than 280....so im not quite sure where the "its to high for the MM" has come from. On the other side of the coin not everything that Turners buys ends up being PTS, from all accounts his wife is a dealer & will pick out the good stuff to sell on. 
He's a lovely pony BTW & im sure someone will have seen that & bought him, such a shame people cant be more honest that you sell to.
		
Click to expand...

he would pay that for TB'S/WB'S...not ponies..they wouldnt make the return for Turner


----------



## mirage (15 July 2012)

My old copies of H&H go to my mum,I'll ask her if she has 25th April.I hope you find him and if it helps,we've just loaned the most fabulous little pony whose owner would never sell him and he was originally bought from Melton Market.So not everyone who buys cheap or from markets is dodgy.


----------



## Archangel (15 July 2012)

I have found this image associated with the ad in google images

Doesn't look like Troy though sadly.


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

no thats not him :-( maybe leominster is the next step then. Poirot eat your heart out x


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (15 July 2012)

I have found add in horse and hound 26april. Oxfordshire, asking £3250! And it went through sales for £280! Can it be same pony.


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

Romany 1959 do you have details of the ad? he was owned until recently by a family who had him for 5 years doing camp etc etc and believed they had sold him to a nice home. He is a very good pony, so the price hugely upsets me too. 

It's hard to tell without a pic whether his last known place wa sthe h&h advert or Leominster x


----------



## guido16 (15 July 2012)

Can't look back at your first post but

When was H&H advert and when were the sales?

Is that the point, are we trying to see which came first and second?

Come on folks! Has anyone seen an advert in H&H that was after the sales?

Am I being a thicko? Sorry. Ok fingers crossed for your boy. 
This Is  HHO, have no fear, we will find him, one way or another.


----------



## Corona (15 July 2012)

Horsemart advert from 5th feb, sounds like him (owned 5 years etc etc).

Lemonister friday 20th April 2012, definately him, sold for £280

H&H advert 25th april  described as 12 years old (MAY not be him as no photo).

I really do hope so, everyone has been brilliant so far, at least in calming my franticness down (not a real word, but rather fitting) x


----------



## toffeeyummy (16 July 2012)

The photo above is in the ad in h&h, just had to Look after reading these posts this morning. Really hope you find him, keep us posted.


----------



## Corona (16 July 2012)

Thank you Toffeeyummy, at least we can rule out the H&H lead. Will be calling Brightwells at 9am, fingers crossed they can help me. X


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 July 2012)

Cant offer any help, but hope you find him safe and sound. Good luck.


----------



## JackJill (16 July 2012)

Have pmed you.


----------



## Briony&Anakin (16 July 2012)

Best of luck in finding him safe and sound! How horrible for you  x


----------



## Little Nell (16 July 2012)

Have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Corona (16 July 2012)

Thank you. JackJill I don't seem to have recieved your PM xx


----------



## Merrymoles (16 July 2012)

I can't help but wish you the best of luck - hope all comes right for you and Troy


----------



## R.A.H (16 July 2012)

I can't offer any help, but he looks like a really nice, well schooled pony and would be very sought after. Its such a shame that he went to the sales. Hope you find him, he looks like a real sweetie


----------



## Corona (16 July 2012)

He is a little poppet! I got an email reply from Brightwells who have passed my number onto the new owners, that's as much as they can do and it's up to them if they contact me. I just want to explain to them that I wont pester them etc, I just want to know he's safe and well and if they ever want to sell, I'll take him back right away no problems. Sadly I think some people may just think old owners to be an interfering nightmare not worth the drama and steer clear. Hoping these people don't feel that way xx


----------



## Bobby Boy (16 July 2012)

Really sad story, so sorry for you

All I can say is if I bought from a sale not knowing anything about a pony's  past I would jump at the chance to speak to an old owner, so good luck


----------



## R.A.H (16 July 2012)

Me too, I would want to know everything about the pony. Hopefully they will be in touch


----------



## muddygreymare (16 July 2012)

How awful  I really hope his new owners get in contact with you, just so you can reassure yourself that he's okay. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Corona (16 July 2012)

Brightwells just emailed me again. They contacted the person who bought him, but they have since sold him on, so brightwells cannot help me anymore :-(  this is heartbreaking, he's just going from place to place and he's such a good boy, has been a fantastic pony for so many people and its just awful. Xx


----------



## tallyho! (16 July 2012)

Well, can they tell you who to? This is heartbreaking. Not posted a comment but been following avidly.


----------



## Buzzybee11 (16 July 2012)

This is awful, it is my worst nightmare and why I refuse to sell my superstar 14hand pony  Will Brightwells give you the number to the people who bought him from the sales? they might be able to tell you who they sold him to? Good luck, I really hope you find him, no pony deserves this x


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 July 2012)

Lovely pony.I havent been posting but just following this post.How sad.Hope this pony is in a lovely home.Such a shame he keeps getting passed from pillar to post.
He looks so sweet.Hope you find him soon!!


----------



## toffeeyummy (16 July 2012)

Oh no that's sad. Perhaps someone will see this post and know the new owners. Keeping my fingers crossed I really feel for you x


----------



## guido16 (16 July 2012)

But this is also good news! It means he is alive. Surely that is some comfort?


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 July 2012)

Agree at least hes still alive. My coloured cob is still missing so I know how you feel!!!


----------



## Corona (16 July 2012)

Guido16 that is true! Finding it hard to stay positive at the moment but yes, you're right x


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (16 July 2012)

Brightwells won't be able to give the OP the buyer's number due to data protection.  But maybe they would get in touch on OPs behalf and ask them to contact OP.  Not sure if they would do this or not, but its worth a try??  Really hope you find him, its heartbreaking!


----------



## navaho (16 July 2012)

Just had a thought, is it possible a dealer bought him? If it is he may have ended up at Llanybydder which is on the following week....ive usually got the catalogues for there so could check for you, but ive got a new PC & havnt got it saved on this one.


----------



## Corona (16 July 2012)

If you could please check for me Navaho, everything is worth a try!! Currently contacting the passport agency to see if they can help. Xx


----------



## navaho (16 July 2012)

Ill have to ask around if anyone has got it, as it would be on my old PC, which is currently with friends....only downside if some of the dealer will just put "horse" or "pony" in the catalogue, which isnt a huge help. Ill look through my more recent ones for you as well.....or you could ring the Auctioneers & ask them for a copy of Aprils catalogue & they will email it to you, if they still have it on the system.


----------



## Snowy1 (16 July 2012)

Fingers crossed you find out where he is. He looks a lovely pony and clearly has done you and others proud. 

It does seem strange that the people who bought him, for clearly a decent amount of money then put him in the sales and got £280 for him, making what is a substantial loss, do the old owners know why this happened? Sorry if that is a stupid question, but did something happen that made them just off load him like that. Clearly a pony like that would have been in high demand with anyone.


----------



## navaho (16 July 2012)

Just a thought Corona, i have May & June catalogue on this PC, would you like me to email them to you, you may reckonise him from the description on there, where are i might not.....still working on Aprils for you.


----------



## Corona (16 July 2012)

I know Snowy1, he's a very good pony so I can't understand why he ended up at the sales (not saying good ponies don't end up here, but as a rule and to sell so cheaply).

I owned him for 4 years, sold him to Amanda who owned him for 2 years, sold him to a nice family who had him for 5 years and he took care of thier daughter who has M.E as a hunting pony.  He was sold by them for a good price as a gem really, been there done that type, but from then on it just seems to go downhill for him and we are at this sorry state now.   

Navaho that would be great if it's not too much trouble. Shall PM my email address x


----------



## Snowy1 (16 July 2012)

Very odd Corona. I shall keep my fingers crossed you can get to the bottom of this very sorry situation. 

He is obviously a very good pony so i should hope he has gone to a good home. I have had a few from the sales that were good ponies so all is not lost x.


----------



## navaho (16 July 2012)

No trouble at all, i hope you find him, i can imagine how gutted you are


----------



## starryeyed (16 July 2012)

Was hoping to hear good news from brightwells, what a shame he's been passed on again already. Agree with StarcatcherWilliam that it might be worth contacting brightwells again & asking them to pass on your details to the people who bought him from Leominster, they may not get in touch but there's always a chance they might. Still have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Corona (16 July 2012)

Brightwells took my number to give to the people who bought him at Leominster, but they emailed me back about 30 mins later saying the new owners had sold him on, and in effect that was that pretty much that. Maybe the people who bought him at leominster have no idea or details of who they sold him onto, surely they would mention if so. Not sure what to try at the moment.


----------



## Bennions Field (16 July 2012)

have been following and wishing you every success in finding him, he looks a super pony and one any ponyclub mom would be happy as their childs pony  was he microchipped/freezemarked, perhaps the new owners will be registered with the companies?  have you checked with the passport company (the one he was registered with when he went through brightwells), hopefully again the new owner will have registered with them.  if its a dealer he's been passed on to then they may not register as the new owner, but its got to be worth a try.  hopefully the brightwells buyer will do the decent thing and pass your details on to the new owner 

really hope you find him, at least he's still alive, and you have every chance of finding him.   it would be my worst nightmare, i sold my first horse and regretted it every day since, i've currently got a yearling up for sale, sadly i cant keep her as i've already got lots of oldies (over 20 year olds), and in a way hope she doesnt sell as i'd hate her to be passed from pillar to post


----------



## wellwisher (17 July 2012)

Have you any news today? Been thinking about you and your search and hope you soon have some luck


----------



## HappyNeds (17 July 2012)

I've been thinking about you too, and hoping you might have managed to make some progress?


----------



## Corona (17 July 2012)

Thanks wellwisher, that's really nice to know. No news today, trying to regroup and think what the next step may be. His last know place was with the buyers from brightwells, who sold him on again quickly. They have my number but I suppose they either don't know who they sold him too, or don't want to help. It would be nice to just know from them which area they sold him into. Bar putting "tracing" ads up and asking about, I'm not sure what else to do  I don't want to scare or annoy his new owners by putting up posters in rc etc, but if means we may find out if he is ok and being loved, it could be worth a shot. 

xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 July 2012)

Hope you can find him soon. Its a nightmare looking for horses.My boy went missing on 4th may and not been seen since.I have contacted llanybrydder.You could contact other sales in the area. Good luck in finding him,hope he is ok.


----------



## Llewellyn (17 July 2012)

Corona said:



			The girl I sold him too (before his new owners boughts him years ago) just text me and said she saw he was sold for £280. I feel sick to my stomach. Who would pay that but someone awful. This is horrific x
		
Click to expand...

I wish you best of luck in finding this pony...However the cost of the ponies I have had over the years, £40, £100, £250, £400, all well cared for and served very well and sold on privately. Some of us buy at auctions because we know what we want and are prepared to put in a lot work to get it. So who would pay £280 for a pony?... me and it would be very well cared for. Keep the faith!


----------



## sammyp (18 July 2012)

Hi corona,have just been reading through all of this forum,and we are the people who bought troy from amanda,and we bought him for my sister to hunt as she was trying for a foal out of her hunting mare.My sister who has lupus arthritis making her weak in her joints,and was quite nervous and troy took fantastic care of her and hunted many seasons,and was a well known little pony on the hunting field,he was a superb hunter,jumped everything asked of him,and gave my sister masses of confidence,we only sold him due to the fact that my sisters mare after years of trying for a foal,still wasnt a success so she then had her to hunt again,meaning troy was going to become wasted,and we felt it best for him to move on and have fun elsewhere,we offered him back to amanda but she didnt want him back for the small price we asked, so we sold him for which we thought was extremely reasonable for what he had done.we were inundated with calls and sold him within 24 hours and he went to a pony club family,which i thought he would spend many years there and to find out that he has been sold through an auction is distressing to hear,and i have been searching just as you to find him safe.will let you know of any updates i have on finding him.


----------



## carthorse (18 July 2012)

This is such a sad tale, I do hope someone finds him.


----------



## flowerlady (18 July 2012)

Corona my heart goes out to you.  It may be worth putting an advert in some of the magazines I did in tracing and got a call from previous owners who's partner had put him through market ' long story' but it gave me all his background and he stayed with me all his days.  So put an advert with picture in and someone may see him and recognise him.  Keep us up to date. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gracie21 (18 July 2012)

Maybe put a tracing ad up on PC facebook page? 

I really hope you find him xxx


----------



## helly86 (18 July 2012)

It may have already been suggested on this thread but lets all post a link on our facebook status' to this thread, it may spread the word a bit further???


----------



## onlytheponely (18 July 2012)

He's on NEDonline. You can 'associate' yourself with him, might need his passport details to do so though, never done it myself. But at least it will have your contact details available if any future owners wanted to get in touch.
Wishing you the very best of luck with your search, it just seems so terribly unfair that such a super and genuine pony should end up being passed around like this.


----------



## MrsMozart (18 July 2012)

Corona, just read this. No knowledge of the pony I'm afraid, but if it's okay with you, those of us involved with other suitable forums could put a link to here, or some suitable words.


----------



## Bennions Field (18 July 2012)

Any more news, at least it appears previous owners are also helping with looking - best of luck


----------



## montysmum1 (19 July 2012)

Is there any news? I'm watching this thread and keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 July 2012)

just found this thread    hope you find him  don't give up  .  Have you thought about checking mm places  tell them you will buy him

 fingers crossed


----------



## Irishbabygirl (19 July 2012)

Really hope you find him - such a sad story for clearly a quality pony. Best of luck x


----------



## WestCoast (20 July 2012)

This is so sad. I always wondered what happened to my teenage pony. Good luck with your hunt.

Paula


----------



## ClassicG&T (20 July 2012)

I really hope you find him, it must be aweful


----------



## sammyp (20 July 2012)

does anybody know if he went through the sales with his original passport which was a bsja one?as have seen a pony which is the absolute spitting image of him,which was at a dealers yard from the 25th April and they had him from their supplier and was then sold within a few days,but the person who owns the pony now said she had to have him re-passported when she got him as he didnt have one.


----------



## JackDaniels1 (20 July 2012)

Can i just put a positive spin on this - i have a couple of elderly horses, one is an ex BSJA pony (was v successful in his day) he is around 30 now and he has a 5* home here with us - he wants for nothing! so it's not all bad. I often wonder if his previous owners are out there wondering where he is!


----------



## Corona (20 July 2012)

I have been away for a few days with very poor internet access and have just seen the new replies, thank you so so much for the support! And I am so Thrilled a previous owner has seen the thread, It's lovely to hear he was such a good boy for you too, what a superstar little pony. He's always been sold for a very good price, so to see he was sold for just £280 really saddens me and makes me wonder what happened to him for him to be worth so little :-( 

Re the passport, Amanda said he did have a passport, probably a BSJA one as she reg'd him! xx


----------



## sammyp (21 July 2012)

HAVE FOUND HIM!!!!!!!!!hes in a lovely home with a young girl who enjoys showjumping,so good result. I should become a detective.lol


----------



## LittleBlackMule (21 July 2012)

Oh wow what a wonderful result!!

But the question still remains; how did a pony like that who is obviously worth quite a bit, end up being dumped at a sale for so little?

Sammyp- can the new owners shed any light on that?


----------



## guido16 (21 July 2012)

That's fantastic, tell us more.
How did you find him? What happened between sales and now?


----------



## FairyLights (21 July 2012)

I'm astounded ! THATS FANTASTCIALLY GOOD NEWS


----------



## sammyp (21 July 2012)

Well i saw a pony for sale several months ago which was at a dealers yard,and i said at the time how much it looked like troy.But didn't really think anything of it at the time as i didn't know he had been sold on,but as soon as i found out he went through the sales i went straight to the dealer to find out who they sold him to,and then got in contact with them,and described everything i possibly could about him and she said everything about her pony was as i said,as he has little things on and about him to make it easier to recognise him.she then sent me some videos and pictures of him which confirm that it is him,so between the sales and his current owner his passport had been lost,and he was sold as a 13yr old,so i wonder if the dealer did this,but i suppose we will never know.but glad to know he is safe and well.


----------



## SKY (21 July 2012)

ok phone the sales, they will have alist of the buyers.
tell them your story, they will prob need horses microchip number and book reg number for there records.  they will tell you buyers name and phone number.  the buyer always has a week to throw up a sale, so they have to keep records.  best of luck i know how you feel, i still think of my 1st pony.
lets us know how you get on.

also if you dont get this from sales, phone the society that pony is reg with and find out new owners details, for change of ownership.  

what was society, and what is your ponys name, i will try and find out for you.  to help you out.




JUST READ LAST PAGE, sooooooooooo glad you found him.  pics of him, please.  just so we see him.


----------



## carthorse (21 July 2012)

So so pleased. Cant wait to see what OP says


----------



## Skyebald (21 July 2012)

Fatastic news, glad it's a happy ending


----------



## Bikerchickone (21 July 2012)

So glad he's been found, what a fantastic result that he's in a lovely home


----------



## Corona (21 July 2012)

Just seen the post, and despite being on a train I am in floods of tears!!! I am SO relieved and happy that he is safe and being loved, he's such a lovely sweet pony!!! I have been thinking the worst and I couldn't be happier that he has landed on his feet! The girl is a very very lucky girl to have him  hopefully now we can keep in touch in some way, shape or form and know he will either retire with them or one of us. Thankyou sammyP!!! X x x x


----------



## Corona (21 July 2012)

Also a huge thank you for everyones support and good wishes, really gives you faith in people some of the lovely posts and pm's I received <3 x x x


----------



## starryeyed (21 July 2012)

I am so happy for you!!! Haven't been able to get this off my mind, so pleased he's in a safe loving home, you (& sammy!) must be absolutely over the moon to know he's ok xxx


----------



## Corona (21 July 2012)

Over the moon goes some way to it!!! xxx


----------



## kajabe (21 July 2012)

Aww Im so glad he's been found!!! I have been following this thread from the start and im so happy! You must be extatic


----------



## mirage (21 July 2012)

I'm so pleased that he has been found and is in a lovely home.


----------



## tallyho! (21 July 2012)

Whoop whoop! HHO once again lives up to legend.

Nice one, another happy ending!


----------



## montysmum1 (22 July 2012)

So happy for you all, pony included  x


----------



## legaldancer (22 July 2012)

What wonderful news, it sounds as if both Troy and the new owners have landed on their feet!

Strange how the passport has "disappeared" though. Have been following this thread and was really hoping for a happy ending


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 July 2012)

Glad to hear you have found TROY.


----------



## Boxers (22 July 2012)

That's great news.  I have been following this thread and hoped for a happy outcome.  Do you think you will be able to go and visit him?


----------



## muddygreymare (22 July 2012)

So happy for both of you and the pony. Glad he got a happy ending afterall


----------



## sammyp (23 July 2012)

Yes the girl said that it would be possible to visit him if we wished,and she was extremely happy to find out some background info on her pony, as up to now she had no knowledge about what he had done.She's in the same county as well so would be nice to see him out competing with a new jockey sometime.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 July 2012)

Fanastic news so pleased for you.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (23 July 2012)

Wow! Lovely happy ending! Excellent news!


----------



## brighteyes (23 July 2012)

HHO is legend.


So...when do we get some pictures of him


----------



## Corona (23 July 2012)

I can't stop beaming!!!! Have seen some photo's of him on Sammy p's fb and he looks brilliant, still as cuddly and amazing as ever, and great news about his new owner!!! I'm so happy he's safe and well and still having loads of fun!! xxx


----------



## HappyNeds (23 July 2012)

This is an awesome thread!  I'm so happy things have turned out to be well


----------



## sammyp (25 July 2012)

here are some pics of him when we had him out hunting and some with his new owner showjumping.
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/181974_10150422743410506_8064734_n.jpg
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/150574_10150325127145506_3318355_a.jpg
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/598875_386001774789538_1963753786_n.jpg
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/537615_386002091456173_1375098311_n.jpg


----------



## Black_Horse_White (25 July 2012)

Excellent news


----------



## Archangel (25 July 2012)

Such a good ending


----------



## Star_Chaser (25 July 2012)

there is a pony who has landed on his feet   So pleased for you all and what a bargain the new owner got - lucky thing


----------



## WestCoast (25 July 2012)

I love a happy ending. 

Paula


----------



## Snowy1 (25 July 2012)

Excellent news. I bet you are so relieved and happy that he has gone to continue helping other riders. He is a lovely pony by looking at those photos and deserves a good home x.


----------



## Gracie21 (25 July 2012)

Fab news! So happy for everyone involved


----------



## horsesforcourses (25 July 2012)

Great news about finding Troy.....but .........it does make a mockery of the passport law!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corona (26 July 2012)

He looks fantastic doesn't he  a real "worth his weight in gold" pony x


----------



## porkchops (26 July 2012)

Did anyone find out how come he ended up at the sales?


----------



## Racergirl (26 July 2012)

Fab  news, well done !!


----------

